# برنامج تصحيح الصور الاحترافي CPAC Imaging Pro



## جُرُوحْ (13 مايو 2008)

برنامج تصحيح الصور الاحترافي​
CPAC Imaging Pro

هذا البرنامج اقدمه هدية الى كل من يهتم بالصور ,وداعا للبرامج 

الكبيرة الحجم والمعقدة ,فالبرنامج صغير الحجم ,سريع,سهل 

الاستخدام والاهم وفر على نفسك مضيعة الوقت التي تطلبها الرامج 

المشابهة والتي مقارنة مع الميزات لهذا البرنامج تعتبر برامج للهواة.

ان البرنامج حصد جميع الجوائز المخصصة في مجال التعامل مع 

الصور من تصحيح وغيره من خصائص التلاعب بالصور.ان معظم 

الاحترافيين يستعملونه لسهولة التعامل معه. ​






Professional results with an easy to learn, operator friendly format.
No more brush or hours of hard work needed to achieve professional portrait retouching and restoration. The ideal program to retrouch, restore, repair, renew, rejuvenate your portraits. Retouching software for Professionals...outstanding results in just 
minutes.​​http://www.megaupload.com/?d=17YLOAT3

او
http://rapidshare.com/files/100447798/CPAC_imaging .rar​


----------



## gogo.dodo (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج تصحيح الصور الاحترافي CPAC Imaging Pro*

برنامج جامد اوى


----------



## جُرُوحْ (29 مايو 2009)

اشكرك للمشاركة اخى


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج يا ابرام 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا علي البرنامج جاري التجربة​


----------



## maria123 (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

*مشكوررررررررررررر كتير بجدا انت رائع *


----------



## amad_almalk (31 مايو 2009)

برنامج جميل

مرسيىىىىىىى علي البرنامج

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## foba h (31 مايو 2009)

thanks alot
god bless u


----------



## جُرُوحْ (1 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم اخواتى للمشاركة بالتوفق انشاء الله ​


----------

